# Big crappie @ mosquito



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Aint been out fishing at Mosquito in last 2 weeks and was wondering if the big crappies are still active?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I was out last weekend and still catching a few but really slowed down. Ended up with a few dinners, (15) but I expect a total shutdown any day. The lake is about to turn over I think. 

Pops


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

thanks for the reply popspastime


----------

